

Steve Jobs Wanted Apple Car - mactitan
http://www.inquisitr.com/518059/steve-jobs-wanted-apple-car/

======
porlw
Looks like Neal Stephenson was on the right track:

<http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html>

